# Answer: Why Are Cars Disappearing and No Rides For You



## Nick3946 (Dec 12, 2014)

You are out driving and you see cars dropping off the map all around you, but you're getting no rides yourself. What's going on?

If you are actually moving (driving), cars come and go on the map depending on your where you are. Uber only shows you six cars (in most markets) at a time. This is to keep the app/map responsive and also to not discourage you from going out and driving because you see too many cars. As you move, the closest cars appear and the ones further out disappear. On Lyft you can see eight cars and when you move the map around, the cars that are closest to that point show up. On Uber you can't move the map around to see, let's say, if there are cars downtown. You only see your current GPS location.
Drivers are using Uber as RideShare. This means that they only stay online until they get to their destination, then turn off the app if they get close and did not get a ride. These are the smart drivers. You may be seeing these cars drop off the map.
You have a low rating. Having a low star rating may mean that other drivers (with higher ratings) are being sent the ride. If you are only minutes away from a pax location, Uber will select and send the higher rated driver to the pax (let's say you are a 4.75 and there's a driver with a 4.87 rating).
Uber may also not show you the drivers (cars) that are right next to you. I'm sure they do this for security. You've probably noticed that as you're driving you look over and there's another driver with the app running. On your map you see only one car.


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

How about if you receive a ride request and then is immediately canceled (or 15 seconds after)? I thought of driver re-matching, but I'm probably too shabby-looking to get a ride request.


----------



## NGOwner (Nov 15, 2016)

Nick3946 said:


> On Uber you can't move the map around to see, let's say, if there are cars downtown. You only see your current GPS location.


Incorrect. At least on Android.

Click in the Where To? field. Then click in the top field (the origination location).

Now you can move the map around at will, and see where the ants are.

[NG]Owner


----------



## Nick3946 (Dec 12, 2014)

I did not know that. Thank you.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

U.P. FORUM

THE HIGHEST INSTITUTION OF UBER LEARNING AVAILABLE !


----------

